# AIM or MSN screen names



## EsTeSs (May 30, 2004)

I want to get a list of peoples AIM or MSN screen names so it will be easier to get in contact with someone if you need further help or information my

Mine is 
AIM: Dim elehcim
MSN: [email protected]


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

That would be why your profile has spaces for IM screen names.
http://forums.techguy.org/profile.php?do=editprofile


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

lol That's a good point haha


----------

